# MS Word: Unterschiedliche Seitenfarben in Abschnitten möglich?



## Tengri (21. März 2008)

*MS Word: Unterschiedliche Seitenfarben in Abschnitten möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich sitze gerade vor MS Word 2007 und habe ein Problem: ich möchte gerne, dass die 1. Seite (quasi als Deckblatt) eine andere Farbe hat, wie die darauf folgenden. Wenn ich jetzt aber nach dem Deckblatt einen Abschnittswechsel/Seitenwechsel einfüge und versuche die Seitenfarbe zu ändern, dann wird auf allen Seiten die Farbe geändert. Lässt sich das irgendwie umgehen? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Mothman (21. März 2008)

*AW: MS Word: Unterschiedliche Seitenfarben in Abschnitten möglich?*



			
				Tengri am 21.03.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich sitze gerade vor MS Word 2007 und habe ein Problem: ich möchte gerne, dass die 1. Seite (quasi als Deckblatt) eine andere Farbe hat, wie die darauf folgenden. Wenn ich jetzt aber nach dem Deckblatt einen Abschnittswechsel/Seitenwechsel einfüge und versuche die Seitenfarbe zu ändern, dann wird auf allen Seiten die Farbe geändert. Lässt sich das irgendwie umgehen? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!



Also imao geht  inneerhalb eine Word-Dokuments auch nur eine einheitliche Hintergrundfarbe. 
Was du aber machen könntest, sofern du das Dokument ausdrucken willst (ansonsten macht das natürlich keinen Sinn):

Du erstellst dein Deckblatt in einem neuen Dokument -passt dort den Hintergrund nach deinen Vorstellungen an - und druckst das Deckblatt dann separat aus. Das brauchst du dann nur noch auf den Stapel mit den anderen Ausdrucken legen.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2008)

*AW: MS Word: Unterschiedliche Seitenfarben in Abschnitten möglich?*



			
				Mothman am 21.03.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Du erstellst dein Deckblatt in einem neuen Dokument -passt dort den Hintergrund nach deinen Vorstellungen an - und druckst das Deckblatt dann separat aus. Das brauchst du dann nur noch auf den Stapel mit den anderen Ausdrucken legen.
> 
> Gruß


oder du kaufst in einem schreibwarenladen ein blatt papier in der gewünschten hintergrundfarbe    (klappt aber nur, wenn das zu druckende schwarz ist)


----------



## Tengri (21. März 2008)

*AW: MS Word: Unterschiedliche Seitenfarben in Abschnitten möglich?*



			
				Herbboy am 21.03.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 21.03.2008 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, dann brauche ich wenigstens nicht weiter suchen. Finde es zwar ziemlich schwachsinnig, aber dann muss man es eben über Umwege (z.B. Textfeld oder getrennte Dateien machen). Danke nochmal, ihr habt mir weitere Stunden sinnlosen Suchens erspart


----------

